# Unofficial DSub1 Registry



## larkja

Curious where all of these have gone. I'll start the list and will update as people post. Please post # and location.

Updated 12/18/17

#9 Currently in Northern VA, but up for sale
#10, Northern California, USA
#14 in Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 from Helsinki, Finland
#26 in Gibsonia, PA
#27, Rhode Island, USA (Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change)
#29 here in Vancover, BC, Canada
#30 in Northern California also
#31, San José, Costa Rica
#58 - Hong Kong


----------



## Buellrider

Doubt very many of the owners are on WUS, but worth a shot.

I have #30 in Northern California also.


----------



## ce1632004

#58 - Hong Kong


----------



## K1M_I

#15 from Helsinki, Finland


----------



## elbilo

#27, Rhode Island, USA

Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change


----------



## oso2276

#31, San José, Costa Rica 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## larkja

Updated just now in original post. Cool to see where all of them ended up.

Thanks


----------



## johnnmiller1

#14 in Torquay, Victoria, Australia


----------



## Maddog1970

#29 here in Vancover, BC, Canada.....love mine


----------



## ceebee

#26 in Gibsonia, PA


----------



## larkja

Updated


----------



## Horoticus

We need some pics! :-!

Edit: just found the wrist shots thread. Not that you couldn’t posts photos here, as well. ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970

#29 out yesterday with my werewolfy 2yr old female Akita


----------



## McSoappy

0034 is in Ohio.


----------



## MikeVG

#23 in Northern California, USA


----------



## Buellrider

MikeVG said:


> #23 in Northern California, USA


I tried to get #23 on the day they were released by Gnomon and it was already taken. I guess it was you that beat me to it.


----------



## MikeVG

Buellrider said:


> I tried to get #23 on the day they were released by Gnomon and it was already taken. I guess it was you that beat me to it.


It was my first choice in numbers. There were already about a dozen reserved when I placed my order.


----------



## Buellrider

Did anyone else see johnnmiller1 sell his #14 for $750? Wow.


----------



## K1M_I

Buellrider said:


> Did anyone else see johnnmiller1 sell his #14 for $750? Wow.


Yes, there was a small issue with the dial, but still warranty left, so it would have been a easy to get it fixed (if it bothers). But yea, super cheap. I actually have been thinking about selling mine, but was considering asking quite a bit more...


----------



## Heljestrand

Buellrider said:


> Did anyone else see johnnmiller1 sell his #14 for $750? Wow.


That was an amazing deal for the new owner. On another hobbyists forum I belonged to we had a nice fellow who frequently bought and sold higher end items and he would let them go at very low prices. He was very well regarded and respected, he really payed it forward.


----------



## Buellrider

K1M_I said:


> Yes, there was a small issue with the dial, but still warranty left, so it would have been a easy to get it fixed (if it bothers). But yea, super cheap. I actually have been thinking about selling mine, but was considering asking quite a bit more...


If you do sell, I would hope you would ask more than that.



Heljestrand said:


> That was an amazing deal for the new owner. On another hobbyists forum I belonged to we had a nice fellow who frequently bought and sold higher end items and he would let them go at very low prices. He was very well regarded and respected, he really payed it forward.


That is definitely great for the new owner (53% off from new) and good on the seller for paying it forward like that. However, there are so few of these watches and not much pre-owned sales history that I am afraid that it may set a poor precedent for possible future sales.


----------



## jonobailey

#50 Manchester, England 

Could it be the only one in the UK?


----------



## larkja

Sorry everybody. Posts lock down after two weeks, so I can't update the original. Looks like we'll just have to have a running registry.


----------



## MikeVG

larkja said:


> Sorry everybody. Posts lock down after two weeks, so I can't update the original. Looks like we'll just have to have a running registry.


Here you go..

Updated 1/14/2018

#9 Currently in Northern VA, but up for sale
#10, Northern California, USA
#14 in Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 from Helsinki, Finland
#23, Northern California, USA
#26 in Gibsonia, PA
#27, Rhode Island, USA (Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change)
#29 here in Vancover, BC, Canada
#30 in Northern California also
#31, San José, Costa Rica
#34, Ohio, USA
#50, Manchester, England
#58 - Hong Kong


----------



## McSoappy

McSoappy said:


> 0034 is in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 12756751


034 is in Ohio.


----------



## MikeVG

> 034 is in Ohio.


Updated...


----------



## larkja

MikeVG said:


> Here you go..
> 
> Updated 1/14/2018
> 
> #9 Currently in Northern VA, but up for sale
> #10, Northern California, USA
> #14 in Torquay, Victoria, Australia
> #15 from Helsinki, Finland
> #23, Northern California, USA
> #26 in Gibsonia, PA
> #27, Rhode Island, USA (Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change)
> #29 here in Vancover, BC, Canada
> #30 in Northern California also
> #31, San José, Costa Rica
> #34, Ohio, USA
> #50, Manchester, England
> #58 - Hong Kong


^^^ Thanks


----------



## pigmode

009 resides in the Former Territory of Hawaii


----------



## SISL

#040 in Seattle as of today.


----------



## MikeVG

Updated 1/18/2018

#09 Hawaii, USA
#10 Northern California, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#23 Northern California, USA
#26 Gibsonia, PA
#27 Rhode Island, USA (Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change)
#29 Vancover, BC, Canada
#30 Northern California 
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA
#50 Manchester, England
#58 Hong Kong


----------



## rapid13134

022 is in Redmond, WA


----------



## rapid13134

Sorry for all the duplicate pictures, thought I deleted all but 1. :-s


----------



## SISL

rapid13134 said:


> 022 is in Redmond, WA


We're neighbors; I'm in Seattle.


----------



## Maddog1970

jdelage said:


> We're neighbors; I'm in Seattle.


3 of us close....Vancouver, BC


----------



## MikeVG

Thanks to member larkja for starting this DSub1 registry. I have updated it a few times including today. It may be easier going forward to have DSub1 owners add their own number and location 
by copying, pasting and editing the latest registry into their reply. 

Updated 1/30/2018

#09 Hawaii, USA
#10 Northern California, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#22 Redmond WA, USA
#23 Northern California, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Rhode Island, USA (Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change)
#29 Vancouver BC, Canada
#30 Northern California, USA 
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#50 Manchester, England
#58 Hong Kong


----------



## William_AJ

#55 Jakarta,Indonesia


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to the Damasko Uhren Forum and WatchUSeek as well.


----------



## Nixin

UPDATE. Damasko DSub1 #30 is now in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## jumpnj86

MikeVG said:


> Thanks to member larkja for starting this DSub1 registry. I have updated it a few times including today. It may be easier going forward to have DSub1 owners add their own number and location
> by copying, pasting and editing the latest registry into their reply.
> 
> Updated 1/30/2018
> 
> #09 Hawaii, USA
> #10 Northern California, USA
> #14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
> #15 Helsinki, Finland
> #22 Redmond WA, USA
> #23 Northern California, USA
> #26 Gibsonia PA, USA
> #27 Rhode Island, USA (Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change)
> #29 Vancouver BC, Canada
> #30 Northern California, USA
> #31 San José, Costa Rica
> #34 Ohio, USA
> #40 Seattle WA, USA
> #50 Manchester, England
> #58 Hong Kong


#10 Lemoore CALIFORNIA

It was shipped from Colorado. But I am keeping this unless I'm ever in a financial crisis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly

How many are there in total?


----------



## StufflerMike

Marly said:


> How many are there in total?


You could read the forum to find out yourself. Are you in a hurry today to get up to 100 posts ?


----------



## dutchguy2

#09 has landed in Germany (Niedersachsen)


----------



## StufflerMike

dutchguy2 said:


> #09 has landed in Germany (Niedersachsen)


Hartelijk gefeliciteerd.


----------



## Maddog1970

Sad to say that #29 is no longer mine......such as this hobby is, another caught my eye and I moved on.

Great watch, very well made, and I would still highly recommend.....just didn’t bond in the end.....

Wherever she is now, hope she has a good home....


----------



## dutchguy2

stuffler said:


> dutchguy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #09 has landed in Germany (Niedersachsen)
> 
> 
> 
> Hartelijk gefeliciteerd.
Click to expand...

Dank je wel!


----------



## Colombia

Number 27 made its way here


----------



## m577a2

Great idea for a thread. I don't have one yet but if someone wants to send one to central PA I'll update the thread when I receive it!


----------



## decafdave

#62 lives in Northern Virginia and is extremely accurate.


----------



## MikeVG

Updated 5/23/2018

#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 "made it's way here" Earth
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#62 N Virginia, USA


----------



## bgn!

No. 61 is here in Los Angeles.


----------



## dutchguy2

09 still in Germany and in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## Matt2006

I got #21 second hand, Dallas TX.


----------



## RMM1942

Got number 61 second hand from wus member, now it's in NY not going anywhere I really like it!


----------



## MikeVG

Updated 9/27/2018

#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA


----------



## rocknguitar85

#34 in Cincinnati OH


----------



## Elmero

#86 in Alentejo, PT


----------



## MikeVG

#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA 
#86 Alentejo, Portugal


----------



## Doulos Christos

#49 Delaware, USA


----------



## djpharoah

I've got #17 in Southern California, USA


----------



## recon493

I updated the below with a couple from the above and my 64 in TX. 

DSub1 Registry
#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#17 California, USA
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#49 Delaware, USA 
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA 
#64 Texas, USA
#86 Alentejo, Portuga
#88 Long Island, New York


----------



## recon493

I updated the below with a couple from the above and my 64 in TX. 

DSub1 Registry
#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#17 California, USA
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#49 Delaware, USA 
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA 
#64 Texas, USA
#86 Alentejo, Portuga
#88 Long Island, New York


----------



## Jay46

#88 - Long Island NY


----------



## PSD Operator

0004 purchased when I lived in Austin, Texas but I have now taken it to Huntly, Scotland for two years.

John


----------



## Catahoula*

#84 is in Portland, OR USA.


----------



## recon493

DSub1 Registry
#04 Huntly, Scotland
#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#17 California, USA
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#49 Delaware, USA 
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA 
#64 Texas, USA
#84 Portland, OR
#86 Alentejo, Portuga
#88 Long Island, New York


----------



## Split-2nd

#64 is now in Portland Oregon. Thank you, Texas!


----------



## DaveXS

Number 5 is now happily residing in Northern Virginia. Who knows, maybe we're right down the street from #62...

DSub1 Registry
#04 Huntly, Scotland
#05 Northern Virginia
#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#17 California, USA
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#49 Delaware, USA
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA
#64 Texas, USA
#84 Portland, OR
#86 Alentejo, Portuga
#88 Long Island, New York


----------



## geekster

#93 is in OKC, OK


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

DSub1 Registry
#04 Huntly, Scotland
#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#17 California, USA
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#49 Delaware, USA
#50 Manchester, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA
#64 Texas, USA
#84 Portland, OR
#86 Alentejo, Portuga
#88 Long Island, New York
#64 is now in Portland Oregon
Number 5 is now happily residing in Northern Virginia
#93 is in OKC,
Second owner of #071,in the Puget Sound,Washington area...


----------



## RSM13

#115 Tampa, FL USA


----------



## RLS1851

136 in Eastern Washington, USA


----------



## Tom

147 landed today in the Netherlands. Tx again Greg!


----------



## WatchMann

Tom said:


> 147 landed today in the Netherlands. Tx again Greg!


Great to hear Tom, thank you!


----------



## 52hurtz

#100 now in northern VA as well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandelbaum1972

larkja said:


> Curious where all of these have gone. I'll start the list and will update as people post. Please post # and location.
> 
> Updated 12/18/17
> 
> #9 Currently in Northern VA, but up for sale
> #10, Northern California, USA
> #14 in Torquay, Victoria, Australia
> #15 from Helsinki, Finland
> #26 in Gibsonia, PA
> #27, Rhode Island, USA (Haven't bonded with it, though, so location will eventually change)
> #29 here in Vancover, BC, Canada
> #30 in Northern California also
> #31, San José, Costa Rica
> #58 - Hong Kong


174 Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Jasper110

If this party’s still going, can I join?
#044 Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## SISL

#040 has left Seattle...


----------



## InDNavVet

jdelage said:


> #040 has left Seattle...


...and is now in Indianapolis, IN!!


----------



## InDNavVet

And here is #40, still in Mint Condition, thanks to jdelage...










...and might I add, that while I understand the Hirsch Extreme Caoutchouc strap is very 'polarizing', I must say, this is one of the most comfortable rubber straps I've ever owned..and c'mon...it's got to be in the top 5 'Most [email protected]' designed straps ever...


----------



## RSM13

InDNavVet said:


> And here is #40, still in Mint Condition, thanks to jdelage...
> 
> View attachment 15840441
> 
> 
> ...and might I add, that while I understand the Hirsch Extreme Caoutchouc strap is very 'polarizing', I must say, this is one of the most comfortable rubber straps I've ever owned..and c'mon...it's got to be in the top 5 'Most [email protected]' designed straps ever...
> 
> View attachment 15840443


This is such an underrated dive watch it is truly unbelievable it does not get more respect from the dive watch community.

I have read lots of comments about how people don't like the crosshairs line so common on Damasko watches.

Well here is a diagram of an actual Sub periscope:









it doesn't get more appropriate as a dial design element.... not to mention the cool as hell submarine engraved between the lugs.

Let' also consider the tech Damasko has put into this watch with the crown system, Viton gaskets, and submarine steel.

Rolex would charge $10k minimum for a watch with this much tech.


----------



## InDNavVet

RSM13 said:


> This is such an underrated dive watch it is truly unbelievable it does not get more respect from the dive watch community.
> 
> I have read lots of comments about how people don't like the crosshairs line so common on Damasko watches.
> 
> Well here is a diagram of an actual Sub periscope:
> View attachment 15840928
> 
> 
> it doesn't get more appropriate as a dial design element.... not to mention the cool as hell submarine engraved between the lugs.
> 
> Let' also consider the tech Damasko has put into this watch with the crown system, Viton gaskets, and submarine steel.
> 
> Rolex would charge $10k minimum for a watch with this much tech.


You are underestimating...more like $15K...

But you are correct--they nailed the design elements on this watch...until they went to the DSub2 and DSub3. Why on earth would they, in today's market, ADD a mm to the case size, then take away the crosshairs, then move, and angle, the date window...ah well, they are still amazing watches, but think damasko missed something there on the design elements; hopefully they will go back to the DSub1 design, if and when they come out with a DSub4.


----------



## RSM13

InDNavVet said:


> You are underestimating...more like $15K...
> 
> But you are correct--they nailed the design elements on this watch...until they went to the DSub2 and DSub3. Why on earth would they, in today's market, ADD a mm to the case size, then take away the crosshairs, then move, and angle, the date window...ah well, they are still amazing watches, but think damasko missed something there on the design elements; hopefully they will go back to the DSub1 design, if and when they come out with a DSub4.


Was told by Damasko they will have a new DSub out in June. Cant wait.

Yes the Design of the DSub1 is so perfect in its simplicity...I guess the only thing that would make it better is if it was 1000 meters like the Sinn U1 but that is really inconsequential to 99.999% of the dive watch buying market.

I would also like a fitted silicone/rubber strap like the U1 has.


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman

Hi, just joined the forum and recently became the proud owner of DSUB1.0019. I’m in Edinburgh, Scotland and the watch is absolutely stunning. I’m not sure when or even if I’ll wear any of my other watches again (perhaps after the summer months, for which the Dsub1 is so perfectly suited)


----------



## Inkahalo

"New" owner of DSUB1.0040 ... Now in Jupiter, FL.


----------



## robzilla

#154 in sunny Las Vegas NV!


----------



## Metalic Mud

Looks like I now own number 0050 from Manchester. Thats four Damasko’s currently owned. But one now sold.

Also just spotted what looks like 0080? for sale on Crono24. It’s up for sale at £2109!

DSub1 Registry
#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#17 California, USA
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#49 Delaware, USA
#50 Shropshire, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA
#64 Texas, USA
#86 Alentejo, Portuga
#88 Long Island, New York


----------



## aaamax

Just wanted to say that I really like the intent of this thread. 
fun for one thing and useful in the future when more of these change hands. Here there will be some documentation of where the watch has been.
so cool.


----------



## Metalic Mud

So, can we presume that only 100 were made?
It would be interesting to know the exact figure.

Update. I have just emailed Damasko to ask them. They haven't replied. 
But just spotted 0166 advertised on eBay. 

DSub1 Registry
#09 Germany
#10 Lemoore CA, USA
#14 Torquay, Victoria, Australia
#15 Helsinki, Finland
#17 California, USA
#21 Dallas TX, USA
#23 Vallejo CA, USA
#26 Gibsonia PA, USA
#27 Houston TX, USA
#30 Toronto ON, Canada
#31 San José, Costa Rica
#34 Cincinnati Ohio, USA
#40 Seattle WA, USA
#49 Delaware, USA
#50 Shropshire, England
#55 Jakarta, Indonesia
#58 Hong Kong
#61 New York, USA
#62 N Virginia, USA
#64 Texas, USA
#86 Alentejo, Portuga
#88 Long Island, New York

#166 Currently advertised on USA eBay.


----------

